# Make Sure Your Cat Is Dead



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Buddy of mine posted this on another Forum.Has to be the funniest of all Post I've ever read.

Originally posted by coyotehunter on 11/30/2006:


i had a guy drop a bob cat off last night.went down to skin him out this morning.when i opened the door he was sitting there looking at me,thought to myself so that was the noise i heard last night.shut the door and set down to figure out how to deal with a 35 pound cat.well i put on some more clothes and some heavy gloves walked out there and he run me back in the house. smoked a cig and thought some more figured i couldn't shoot him.thought about opening the door and letting run down the street but that prolly wouldn't make the neigbors happy.so i'm thinking baseball bat in the head should to do it.so i slide back in grab my fleshing bat and the fight was on.after several rounds with him winning some and me winning some .i got him backed up in the corner.he was one tough special person but i won in the ninth round by a knockout.the shop is a mess.weird thing is that sucker was not breathing last night even handled him for a rough measurements to figure out what position he wanted him in.guess he had spined him with a 17.all i know is if the bobby are frozen from here on they get two smacks on the head for good measure. this is one thing i don't think i am gonna tell the wife about. well i gonna head back down to work but if that sucker is sitting up again he can run down the street. 

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have heard about a guy took his kid with him on the trap line his sone was 15-17 some were in there so they want to maintain top hids for th emoney so they would use the catch pole to grab the coyotes head then hold it to the ground and stand on its chest till it died then release the trap and haul the yote out well they tossed him in the truck when they went to open the back of the truck he lifted the hatch on the topper and the yote stood up 

but then were not so exciting in killing it , they opened the hatch just enouch to get the kill pole in it has a large injection needle on the end they stuck it and it went to sleep


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

ok if i go out hunting, shoot something, handle it & such and haul it to the taxi only for it to come back to life....im just going to let it go.

thats just crazy, guess he just knocked it out but dang that is just creepy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was for years a story of a local pocher shooting a big buck one night on a back road hay field. Grabbed the buck by the antlers and got it to the truck with the 11 ft camper on. Wresled the buck up in the camper, headed home. At the home he backed the truck up to the sheds large door where he did the butchering, went in the small acess door opened the camper door to have that buck come chargeing out. that buck had tore up the insides of the camper tore up the shed and tore up the pocher but got away thru a window.
Never knew if the story was true or just a local story but think it was funny.

 Al


----------



## SweetwaterClyde (Aug 12, 2009)

My uncle used to catch bobs for the state in the sixties. They paid him a bounty. He got the bright idea of catching one in a box trap and finagling it into a large suitcase. He got one and headed to the LA to visit a friend and plant the loaded suitcase. They went to a bad neighborhood, put the suitcase in the middle of the road, and posted up in his truck a half block away. He said it wasn't five minutes before a big Cadillac pulled up, a guy in the backseat grabbed the suitcase and they took off quickly. I guess it wasn't a hundred feet later when the car hit the breaks and all four gentlemen quickly exited the vehicle, with bobcat in tow. Believe it or not, my uncle was crazy enough to do it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, Thanks guys
Zombi cats.....Rangling bucks.......Baiting........Whats next? Deer cinch? Snow snakes?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Mid 1950's was walking to school one cold winter morning as I approached Mc Kinney's general store, I notice a jeep setting in front by the lone gas pump..
My curiosity aroused i went in and purchased a banana to go with my lunch..
There was and elderly gent a joshin about trapping with the store owner..I listened for a while and started out the door..The ole trapper sez "Youngin take a look in the back of my jeep but be careful." The old jeep as I remember had a canvas cover with a flip up door onna back..Welp when I raised that door a bobcat lunged at me but was stopped by the chain and collar on it..For years I marveled at how that old feller had managed to collar 'n' chain that cat...:shrug:


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I shot this doe...Using Dad's new 'standby' savage in 30-06 as he was repairing a crack in the stock of my Rem. I was sitting in some rocks on the ridge and had a broadside shot. The doe let out this 'praticuar' loud weeze/grunt sound and dropped like a sack of potatos.

I slowly cranked another round in the savage w/ the muzzle pointed up and as I was getting ready to collect my pack 'N stuff, the doe stood back up! 

I took aim at the now running deer and the rifle went 'click' & when I worked the bolt to find a loose round ahead of the bolt conflicting w/ the next round the bolt was trying to pull up from the magazine. Of course the deer was long gone by the time I got that sorted out!

Found just a few small drops of blood and some 1/2" long white hair, I figure I grazed it under the lungs knocking the air out of it's lungs hence the weird loud sound...You never know.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

some friends (back in high school times) were riding around one night & accidentally hit a deer.....not ones to waste, they tossed the doe in the back of the truck & proceeded only to get a few miles down the road when she came to. of course they had a messy truck & she started flailing around, kicking stuff all over & then she kicked through the back window a couple times before they got stopped. there was stuff tossed out of the truck for a few hundred yards behind them & dents all in the bed plus a broken out back window. of course she jumped out & ran off just fine. they looked like bigfoot tried to get them when she woke up.


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

Way back when I was just a kid I shot a squirrel. My habit back then was to make a slit in the squirrel's back leg and slide my belt thru the slit. I sat down under a tree, squirrel hanging from my belt at my waist, to await another target. The animal came to life and was trying to run, bite, scratch, all at the same time. I sat there trying to beat it to death with the butt of my gun until I cracked the stock.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

guy came to my uncles house once wanted to show him a rattle snake he had run over and killed. had it in a paper grocery bag he got the bag out of the car and dumped it out on the walk and it started striking at them, uncle shot it.


----------

